# My Photoblog



## matthias bader (Jan 2, 2015)

Hi!

I recently started my new Photoblog. The hole idea behind it, is to improve my shooting-skills and learn different technics. So, what will I do? I post one picture every day (for at least a year). The topic will be mainly food and architecture, but also whatever i'm interested in. It's kind of a Project 365, but i hope to get some response and feedbacks on the page itself. I would appreciate your visit and even more if you like to leave a comment from time to time on some photos! I actually will post the pictures here (not daily, but from time to time). So, thats the site:

matthiasbader fotografie | a picture a day

The site is in german as well as in english. But the pictures should speak for themselves, so there isn't much text, just a small title and the exif-datas. Pleas feel free to comment in english, thats completely fine with me!

Thank you for your help, opinions and feedbacks, I really appreciate that! 

Here are the two first pictures (C&C welcome!):

Day 1






Day 2


----------



## matthias bader (Jan 3, 2015)

Picture from Day 3


----------



## matthias bader (Jan 4, 2015)

Picture from Day 4





As always, C&C are very welcome!


----------



## sashbar (Jan 4, 2015)

Hmm. Most guys give up and start shooting their breakfast by the end of the second month.


----------



## matthias bader (Jan 4, 2015)

sashbar said:


> Hmm. Most guys give up and start shooting their breakfast by the end of the second month.



Well, thats not too bad, i love to shoot food, so why not


----------



## sashbar (Jan 4, 2015)

matthias bader said:


> sashbar said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm. Most guys give up and start shooting their breakfast by the end of the second month.
> ...



  Fair enough, why not if you like it. I promised to myself to never shoot food and cats.  To me food shots is an exclusive territory of commercial pro photography, and cats is just a photographic cul-de-sac. But that is me. There are lots of people who love to shoot cats.


----------



## matthias bader (Jan 4, 2015)

I get your point sashbar  Everybody has there topics which they more like and others. 
In therms of cats i totally agree with you  On the other hand I would like to specialize myself in food-photography, so most of my pictures will be something with food or preparation


----------



## Ilovemycam (Jan 4, 2015)

matthias bader said:


> Hi!
> 
> I recently started my new Photoblog. The hole idea behind it, is to improve my shooting-skills and learn different technics. So, what will I do? I post one picture every day (for at least a year). The topic will be mainly food and architecture, but also whatever i'm interested in. It's kind of a Project 365, but i hope to get some response and feedbacks on the page itself. I would appreciate your visit and even more if you like to leave a comment from time to time on some photos! I actually will post the pictures here (not daily, but from time to time). So, thats the site:
> 
> ...




Looks good. Content is not for me, but nice pix anyway.


----------



## sashbar (Jan 4, 2015)

matthias bader said:


> I get your point sashbar  Everybody has there topics which they more like and others.
> In therms of cats i totally agree with you  On the other hand I would like to specialize myself in food-photography, so most of my pictures will be something with food or preparation



Food shots are very tricky as far as I am concerned unless it is stalls at a food market. But food on a plate or in a kitchen requires an exceptional attention to a smallest detail. Otherwise it is so easy to go wrong.


----------



## matthias bader (Jan 5, 2015)

Ilovemycam said:


> Looks good. Content is not for me, but nice pix anyway.



Thank you for having a look at it! And thank you for the feedback! You can't match everyones taste, so no problem that you don't like the contents 





sashbar said:


> Food shots are very tricky as far as I am concerned unless it is stalls at a food market. But food on a plate or in a kitchen requires an exceptional attention to a smallest detail. Otherwise it is so easy to go wrong.



That's completely true, but thats also the challenge behind it. And we grow on challenges, right?  I will see how I do, but so far i really like it.


----------



## matthias bader (Jan 6, 2015)

Yesterday's Picture:






and today's picture:





as always, C&C are very welcome!


----------



## Designer (Jan 6, 2015)

sashbar said:


> There are lots of people who love to shoot cats.



My brothers-in-law used to try to drive over them with the tractor.


----------



## matthias bader (Jan 9, 2015)

C&C is always welcome 

January 9th





January 8th





January 7th


----------



## matthias bader (Jan 14, 2015)

Some of the latest pictures here. C&C are very welcome


----------



## matthias bader (Jan 31, 2015)

The first month of my photoblog is done and I uploaded 31 pictures of all different kinds. I already have learned a lot and getting deeper and deeper into it. It's a lot of fun! 
Thank you to everyone who visited my blog, commented here on the forum and helped my to learn all this! 

For the new month, I installed a like/unlike-button. I hope to get some more response on the site by making it easier for you guys to commit your opinion! Now your able to give your vote right from the home site! I would appreciate it a lot, if the on or other would do that from time to time! 

Thanks again, guys!


----------

